# Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k



## Padddymagkekse (19. Juli 2014)

*Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

Hallo zusammen!

Habe mir vor 2 Jahren einen Rechner zusammengestellt, der mal wieder nachgerüstet werden muss 

Ich will mir eine vom Werk aus overclockte GTX 880 holen, welche demnächst auf dem Markt kommt.
Damit mein Intel i5-2500k mithalten kann, müsste ich diesen allerdings übertakten (oder nicht?!). Eine neue CPU kaufen steht außer Frage,
da ich dann direkt ein neues Mainboard kaufen müsste und das wäre zu teuer.

Mein Problem ist, dass die Kühlung bei mir eher minderwertig ist. Das Gehäuse kühlt beschissen und der CPU Kühler gibt auch nicht viel her.
Daher werde ich mir zuerst das NZXT Phantom Gehäuse holen und es schön mit vernünftigen Kühlern bestücken.
Dieses Gehäuse würde auch Platz für einen 240mm Radiator bieten allerdings kommt nur ein komplettes Set infrage, 
da ich leider nicht soviel Geld für eine 400€ custom WaKü habe. Dachte da an eine Corsair H105.

Diese sind aber auch relativ umstritten... Also bin ich hin und her gerissen zwischen einer Komplett Wakü und einem riesigem Luftkühler.
Platz für einen großen Luftkühler müsste aber drin sein, denk ich. Aber eine WaKü reizt mich schon eher, da diese verdammt elegant aussieht,
und ich dann nicht son dicken Bratzen in meinem Rechner stehen hab 

Ich kann bis zu 150 € für einen Kühler ausgeben und die Lautstärke ist zweitrangig, solange ich keine halbe Turbine neben mir stehen habe. 
Es geht mir darum, so gut wie möglich zu übertakten, ohne dass mir die CPU nach 2 Monaten abbrennt. 

Ich hoffe ich bin in diesem Unterforum richtig  
Danke im Vorraus für die Hilfe!


----------



## Dragon AMD (19. Juli 2014)

Um geld zu sparen eher ein ekl brocken 2 oder macho.

Die kompaktwasserkühlung ist nur minimal besser als luftkühlung.

Mfg


----------



## Useful (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

EKL Alpenföhn Himalaya 2 (84000000097) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ist auch sehr gut für das Geld allerdings 17 cm hoch
Ansonsten eventuell was von Noctua, der Himalaya 2 dürfte den i5 aber auch sehr gut kühlen.


----------



## Guru4GPU (19. Juli 2014)

Ich hab nen Fx 6100 auf 4Ghz übertaktet und der bleibt unter 50ºC .
Mit nem zweitem Wingboost 2 Lüfter sollte der auch kühl bleiben (50 €). 
Wenn du aber auf Nummer sicher gehen willst ist der Himalaja auch eine gute wahl


----------



## Guru4GPU (19. Juli 2014)

Ich hab nen Fx 6100 auf 4Ghz übertaktet und der bleibt unter 50ºC  mit dem Brocken 2.

Der Brocken 2 mit nem zweitem Wingboost 2 Lüfter sollte deinen auch kühl halten (50 €). 

Wenn du aber auf Nummer sicher gehen willst ist der Himalaja auch eine gute wahl


----------



## Guru4GPU (19. Juli 2014)

Das Problem bei der Corsair H105 ist vor allem das sehr laute Betriebsgeräusch unter Last. Ansonsten kühlt es gut .

(Lüfter tauschen wäre auch eine Option)


----------



## little_hero (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

wie verhalten sich Wingboost 2 zum Vergleich mit NB Loop ?


----------



## Sirthegoat (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

*Guru4GPU * bitte vermeide Doppel (oder Triple ) Posts und benutzt die Bearbeiten Funktion.

Von einer Kompaktwakü kann man nur abraten, alle Teile der Wakü sind meist von sehr billiger Qualität und sind daher nicht zu empfehlen. Dazu kommt noch das Wasser sich in einem geschlossenen Wasserkreislauf langsam verflüchtigt, bei einer Customwakü wird daher nach einiger Zeit immer etwas Wasser über den Ausgleichsbehälter in den Kreislauf nachgefüllt, bei einer Kompaktwakü ist das unmöglich. 

Ein guter Luftkühler für 50 Euro kann bereits mit einer Kompaktwakü (für deutlich mehr Kohle) mithalten und hält bei korrekter Handhabung ewig solang der Hersteller für die neuen Sockel neue Kits anbietet was in dem Preisbereich von gewissen Herstellern relativ lang garantiert ist.
Gute Luftkühler die einen 2500k gut kühlen können bei einem Budget bis 40 Euro wurden ja bereits teilweise schon genannt, Macho Rev.a, Scythe Mugen 4 Max, Himalaya 2, Brocken 2, True Spirit Power (Übersicht). Wenn du mehr ausgeben möchtest kann man sich auch Kühler wie den Alpenföhn K2, Noctua NH-14, Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3, Thermalright Silver Arrow SB, bzw einen Phanteks PH-TC14PE-BK anschauen, alle kühlen für ihren Preis ähnlich gut eine Übersicht der genannten Kühler kannst du dir hier nochmal anschauen.

Welches Phantom soll es denn genau werden, welche Ram hast du verbaut.


----------



## Padddymagkekse (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

Erstmal ein großes Dankeschön für die vielen Antworten! 

Also ich habe das Z68 Gen 3 Extreme 3 mainboard und 4x 16 gb @ 1600 mhz Arbeitsspeicher. 
Alles Slots belegt. Die Marke hab ich nicht mehr im Kopf.

Bei dem Gehäuse dachte ich an den normalen Phantom.
Phantom - NZXT


----------



## Sirthegoat (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

Ist das normale Phantom nicht das älteste der Phentom Serie, zumindest finde ich bei dem Gehäuse auf keiner Seite bisher eine Angabe darüber bis zu welcher Höe noch CPU Kühler verbaut werden können.
Das ist vor allem bei Kühlern wie dem Brocken 2 oder dem Himalaya 2 wichtig da diese über 170mm hoch sind und nicht mehr in jedes Gehäuse passen.

Auch beim Ram wären mehr angaben wichtig, ist der Heatspreader zu hoch kann es auch da zu Problemen kommen. Du kannst den Arbeitsspeicher mit dem Programm CPU-Z auslesen, dort findest du sowohl Hersteller als auch die Modell Nummer.


----------



## Padddymagkekse (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

Also, Angaben vom Gehäuse:
Phantom - NZXT unter dem Menüpunkt "Spec.".
Laut Hersteller passen da max 17 cm cpu Lüfter rein.

Und zu dem Arbeitsspeicher hab ich ein Screenshot angehangen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

Dann habe ich das wohl übersehen, somit passen der Himalaya 2 sowie der True Spirit Power nicht ins Gehäuse, beim Brocken 2 könnte es mit dem Fan der über dem Kühler ragt eng werden. Bei dem Arbeitsspeicher handelt es sich um Crucial Balistix Sport welche praktisch keinen hohen Heatspreader haben hier wird es mit allen Kühlern zu keinen Problemen kommen.


----------



## Padddymagkekse (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

Ich denke ich habe schon meinen Favoriten. 
https://geizhals.de/thermalright-silver-arrow-sb-e-extreme-a794739.html

Dieser hat eine sehr gute Kühlleistung, mit 2500 rpm und 2 Lüftern.
Erreicht allerdings die 45 dB, wenn er auf sein Maximum geht, aber da ich meinen CPU nicht durchgehend 
auf @ 5 ghz laufen lassen werde, sollte das kein Problem darstellen. 

Ist dieser Lüfter eine gute Entscheidung?

Nochmal eine generelle Frage. 
Ich will meinen CPU ja nur übertakten, damit er mit der Grafikkarte mithalten kann, welche ich mir demnächst zulege, und diese nicht ausbremst.
Meine Planung lautet, dass ich zu jedem Spiel, welches ich zocken werden, den OSD von MSI Afterburner laufen lasse und mir dort anzeigen lasse,
wie stark die GPU belastet ist. 

Läuft diese auf 90% (völlig aus der Luft gegriffen), weiß ich dass mein CPU etwas limitiert und takte ihn leicht hoch.
Sehe ich aber bei einem Spiel, dass die Graka nur auf 60% läuft und ich trotzdem nur 30 fps habe, takte ich den CPU so hoch wie es geht, damit dieser nicht mehr limitiert.

Dazu werde ich mir beim Übertakten, mehrere Zwischenschritte aufschreiben, welche Stabil laufen und dann kann ich abwägen welche Taktraten dem Spiel und der Graka entsprechen können.

Damit möchte ich erreichen, dass meine CPU nicht ständig auf einem hohem Takt läuft ohne dass ich es benötige und sie damit eine längere Lebenszeit hat. Zudem wird sie nicht so heiß,
und die Lüfter sollten keine Probleme machen.  

Bin alles andere als ein Experte aber das klingt doch soweit ganz logisch oder?


----------



## Sirthegoat (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

Der Silver Arrow Extreme ist weder leise noch billig aber genau fürs Übertakten gemacht und hat Leistung satt.
Ich würde an deiner stelle die Rumtakterei lassen und lieber einen Wert zwischen 4 und 5 Ghz suchen bei dem der 2500k nicht zu viel Spannung braucht, über 1,3 Volt würde ich wenn du die CPU noch länger benutzen würdest niemals einstellen selbst wenn die Temperatur recht niedrig bleibt.


----------



## Padddymagkekse (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

Ich werd mir das Ganze mal anschauen, wenn ich die hardware dann endgültig habe. 
Je nach dem wieviel Power die neue Graka haben wird, werde ich die CPU dieser anpassen
aber weiter als 5 Ghz wollte ich sowieso nicht gehen.

Werde mir also den Silver Arrow Extreme und doch das NXZT Phantom 630 holen.
Da passen mehr Lüfter rein 

Ich danke dir und allen anderen für diese gute Beratung!
Erlebt man leider auf viel zu wenigen Boards.


----------



## Sirthegoat (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

Naja mehr als 5 Ghz wird auch ohne Trockeneis / Stickstoff langsam schwer.. .


----------



## --EpoX-- (23. Juli 2014)

Vielleicht auch ein Prolimatech Genesis oder Noctua NH d14 leiser als der SA extreme :S


----------



## Eins33Sieben (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

An deiner Stelle würde ich lieber in einen neuen Prozessor investieren und dafür eine 870 nehmen. Solang du in Full HD zockst reicht das alle mal für alle Spiele auf max. und du bist gut gerüstet für die nächsten Jahre.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*



Eins33Sieben schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle würde ich lieber in einen neuen Prozessor investieren und dafür eine 870 nehmen. Solang du in Full HD zockst reicht das alle mal für alle Spiele auf max. und du bist gut gerüstet für die nächsten Jahre.


 
Warum sollte er das tun?
Ein 2500K mit 4,5GHz ist bei weitem schnell genug.

Als Kühler würde ich einen von diesen nehmen Klick


----------



## Gamiac (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

Also ich bin ja immer noch von dem Megahalems überzeugt und würde ihn direkt nochmal und nochmal kaufen wenn ich ihn denn nicht schon hätte .
Mittlerweile wohl Oldschool aber perfekt ist perfekt .
Den gibt es mittlerweile sogar in so nem richtig geilen mattschwarz .
Na ja ich hab den Limitierte Megashadow den es wohl nicht nochmal geben wird aber der Mattschwarze ist fast noch mehr sexy .


http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/prolimatech-black-megahalems-kuehlkoerper-a668296.html

 Und das mit dem neuen Prozessor ist wohl ein Witz das kann er machen wenn es mal ne wirkliche Neuerung gibt mit anderer Architektur , DDR4 ram und 14nm Strukturen wo es dann sicher schon 8 echte Kerne für 200€ gibt .


----------



## D00msday (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

Ich habe seit Jahren den i5-2500k @4.6ghz und den Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Test: Thermalright HR-02 Macho CPU-Kühler - ComputerBase).

Die CPU Temperaturen sind ein Witz und der PC ist 24/7 durchgehend an. Ich habe nicht einmal im Sommer Temperaturen über 55°C gesehen (60° als ich noch eine alte Geforce 260 GTX verbaut hatte, die durchgehend 90° heiß wurde, grins) und ich kann mich daran erinnern, dass einige Redaktionen getestet haben, wie gut der Kühlkörper hält, wenn man den nicht hörbaren Lüfter aus stellt - dabei kam heraus, dass allein der Kühlkörper den Prozessor schon kühler hält, als einige andere Kühler mit aktivem Lüfter. Dabei hat der Lüfter damals gerade mal um die 40€ gekostet und müsste heut zu Tage ein paar Euro weniger Kosten. Der Lüfter ist 162mm hoch und passt deshalb in dein Gehäuse.


----------



## Sirthegoat (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

Der Macho ist immer noch gut, allerdings gibt mittlerweile neue bessere Kühler im Preisbereich von 40€, ein paar die eben extrem hoch sind, leider nicht in jedes Gehäuse passen wie den Brocken 2 oder Himalaya 2 bzw True Spirit Power, ansonsten ist der Mugen 4 Max meiner Meinung nach immer noch der Kühler schlecht hin wenn man wenig Platz nach oben im Gehäuse hat und nicht viel zahlen will.


----------



## Gamiac (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*



D00msday schrieb:


> Ich habe seit Jahren den i5-2500k @4.6ghz und den Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Test: Thermalright HR-02 Macho CPU-Kühler - ComputerBase).
> 
> Die CPU Temperaturen sind ein Witz und der PC ist 24/7 durchgehend an. Ich habe nicht einmal im Sommer Temperaturen über 55°C gesehen (60° als ich noch eine alte Geforce 260 GTX verbaut hatte, die durchgehend 90° heiß wurde, grins) und ich kann mich daran erinnern, dass einige Redaktionen getestet haben, wie gut der Kühlkörper hält, wenn man den nicht hörbaren Lüfter aus stellt - dabei kam heraus, dass allein der Kühlkörper den Prozessor schon kühler hält, als einige andere Kühler mit aktivem Lüfter. Dabei hat der Lüfter damals gerade mal um die 40€ gekostet und müsste heut zu Tage ein paar Euro weniger Kosten. Der Lüfter ist 162mm hoch und passt deshalb in dein Gehäuse.



Na ja in deinem vergleich sieht man aber das der Megahalem der ist der bei niedrigen Drehzahlen dem Macho am nächsten kommt und ihn ab 1600 upm schlägt und ich finden den Mega schon wegen seinem Befestigungssystem am Sockel Unschlagbar . Die 1600 braucht man aber normal never und wenn man 2 Black silent pro oder vergleichbares im push+pull ranhängt ist auch ruhe im Karton mit 1200 upm .


----------



## Gamiac (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*



Gamiac schrieb:


> Na ja in deinem vergleich sieht man aber das der Megahalem der ist der bei niedrigen Drehzahlen dem Macho am nächsten kommt und ihn ab 1600 upm schlägt und ich finden den Mega schon wegen seinem Befestigungssystem am Sockel Unschlagbar . Die 1600 braucht man aber normal never und wenn man 2 Black silent pro oder vergleichbares im push+pull ranhängt ist auch ruhe im Karton mit 1200 upm .


Und bei so ner Anschaffung auf 15 Euro mehr oder weniger schauen macht kein Sinn finde ich .
Das Teil überlebt etliche Sockel und ich frage mich ob die überhaupt irgendwann kaputt gehen .

 sry doppelpost vertan


----------



## FTTH (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

Der Himalaya 2 ist 17 Zentimeter hoch sollte passen. Die Lüfter des IB-Extreme müssen nicht laut sein.


----------



## Sirthegoat (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*



Gamiac schrieb:


> Und bei so ner Anschaffung auf 15 Euro mehr oder weniger schauen macht kein Sinn finde ich .
> Das Teil überlebt etliche Sockel und ich frage mich ob die überhaupt irgendwann kaputt gehen .
> 
> sry doppelpost vertan



Kommt ganz drauf an wie lang der jeweilige Hersteller den Kühler supportet, oft wird der Kühler nach ein paar Jahren "sterben" gelassen um was neues am Markt einzuführen.
Der Macho hat übrigens auch ein sehr gutes Befestigungssystem, habe bereits einige montiert und wüßte nicht worüber ich motzen könnte , aber gut wenn man noch einen Dark Rock Pro 1 benutzt ist man wohl auch etwas abgehärtet .


----------



## Gamiac (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*



Dissi schrieb:


> Kommt ganz drauf an wie lang der jeweilige Hersteller den Kühler supportet, oft wird der Kühler nach ein paar Jahren "sterben" gelassen um was neues am Markt einzuführen.
> Der Macho hat übrigens auch ein sehr gutes Befestigungssystem, habe bereits einige montiert und wüßte nicht worüber ich motzen könnte , aber gut wenn man noch einen Dark Rock Pro 1 benutzt ist man wohl auch etwas abgehärtet .



Ja nur das Prolimatech den Megahalems sicher nie aus dem Programm nimmt der ist Prolimatech 
Das wäre in etwa so als wenn Microsoft Windows vom Markt nimmt . ^^

 Und schau mal das ist doch ein schönes schnäppchen : http://www.ebay.de/itm/Prolimatech-Megahalems-CPU-Kuhlkorper-/321465318865?pt=DE_Computer_CPUs_K%FChler_CPU_Zubeh%F6r&clk_rvr_id=671053740891


----------



## Padddymagkekse (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

Ich war felsenfest davon überzeugt, mir jetzt diese hardware zu holen 
und jetzt bin ich wieder komplett unsicher 

Zu dem Megahalem, welche Lüfter müsste ich mir für den anschaffen?

ich denke der Silver Arrow extreme ist wirklich zu Laut. 45 dB sind nicht wenig. 
Was wäre denn mit dem Noctua NH-D15? Kostet zwar 90€, schaut aber ganz gut aus. 
http://geizhals.de/noctua-nh-d15-a1098241.html


----------



## FTTH (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*



> ich denke der Silver Arrow extreme ist wirklich zu Laut. 45 dB sind nicht wenig.


 Falsch. Den Lüfter kann man zwischen 600 und 2500 Umdrehungen pro Minute einstellen. Der NH-D15 ist der beste.


----------



## Gamiac (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

Zum Megahalems einen oder zwei 120mm aber wenn es Dir eh nicht ums Geld geht würde ich bei CaseKing ein ganzes set mit Lüftern bestellen .
Ich hatte auch mal den Ur Megahalems aber das Teil ist so Kult das ich mir dann irgend wann ne Spezialversion davon geholt habe .
Mit normalen 120mm Lüftern die silent sind hat er schon sehr viel Leistung und wenn Du einen mit 1600 upm Laufen lässt ist er Extrem und vor allem ist die Verarbeitung von dem Teil einfach nur vom feinsten .

Hier Schau mal da gibt es jede Menge sets und da ist dann auch alles gleich dabei was Du brauchst für deinen Sockel . http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/CPU-Kuehler/Alle-Hersteller/Prolimatech:::25_10004_10324.html

 Ich würde den Black Series mit den beiden Black silent pro vorschlagen und der Preis für das Set ist schon i.O.
 Dann wirst Du dir sehr wahrscheinlich nie mehr Gedanken über nen anderen Kühler oder Lüfter machen .


----------



## Gamiac (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

Und schon entschieden 
 Glaub mir der Megahalems ist perfekt ich weiß nicht ob das die anderen auch von sich behaupten können .
 Ähnlich wertig verarbeitet sind höchstens die High-End Modelle von Thermalright + Noctua aber meines erachtens nach ist Prolimatech da noch einen tick perfekter .
 Aber das ist meine Überzeugung und es gibt bestimmt andere Meinungen aber am Megahalems gibt es sicher nichts zu mäkeln .


----------



## Padddymagkekse (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

Ich denke ich werde mir den Noctua NH-D15 besorgen 
Da ist einfach schon alles mögliche dabei, der überlebt etliche Sockel und zudem bekomme ich dazu noch eine 
6 Jahre Herstellergarantie. 

Zudem ist er nicht allzu groß wie manch andere und dadurch hab ich noch ein wenig Platz im Gehäuse


----------



## Gamiac (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

Viel Glück .


----------



## Padddymagkekse (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

Das werde ich brauchen  Vor allem wenn ich das Mainboard aus- und einbauen werde


----------



## Gamiac (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

Ach ist doch kein Thema .
Ich habe letzte Woche meine neue Grafikkarte bekommen und darauf hin erst mal 6 Stunden den ganzen Rechner komplett zerlegt und grundgereinigt .
Danach wieder neu aufgebaut was soll ich sagen der sieht wie neu aus .
Aber da sind auch einige teile wie Gehäuse und Megashadow erst mal unter die Dusche gesprungen  .


 Aber auf die 6 Jahre Garantie kannste echt ein Ei backen wenn das Teil die ersten 2 Jahre überlebt dann überlebt er auch 6 deswegen ist das nur Marketing .


----------



## Padddymagkekse (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

Du wirfst dein ganzes Gehäuse in die Dusche?! 
Klingt nicht schlecht  Hätte meiner eigentlich auch mal nötig.

So, hab mir jetzt das ganze Zeug bestellt und es wird im Laufe der Woche hier ankommen. 
Ich meld mich dann, sobald alles verbaut ist und werde dann nen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht hier 
reinschreiben, wie das ganze so läuft


----------



## Gamiac (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*



Padddymagkekse schrieb:


> Du wirfst dein ganzes Gehäuse in die Dusche?!
> Klingt nicht schlecht  Hätte meiner eigentlich auch mal nötig.
> 
> So, hab mir jetzt das ganze Zeug bestellt und es wird im Laufe der Woche hier ankommen.
> ...



Na ja So ein Lian Li ist für die Ewigkeit gebaut und lässt sich auch komplett zerlegen so das An und Aus Schalter nicht mit duschen müssen oder die USB Slots .
Und so alle paar Jahre ist das dann mal fällig meistens wenn ich den Sockel Wechsel aber mein 2500K mit dem Mainboard hab ich jetzt schon so lange und immer noch kein Ende in Sicht .
Die neuen i5 haben auch nicht mehr Leistung bei gleichem Takt wofür wir ja den K haben und PCI express 3 ist höchstens für SLI oder Crossfire intressant wenn es ums zocken geht ansonsten reicht es da auch noch ein paar Jahre .
Was anderes als ne Single Grafik Bestückung kommt mir eh nicht mehr in den Rechner also auf die nächsten Jahre mit dem 2500K .


----------



## JoM79 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*



Padddymagkekse schrieb:


> Ich denke ich werde mir den Noctua NH-D15 besorgen
> Da ist einfach schon alles mögliche dabei, der überlebt etliche Sockel und zudem bekomme ich dazu noch eine
> 6 Jahre Herstellergarantie.
> 
> Zudem ist er nicht allzu groß wie manch andere und dadurch hab ich noch ein wenig Platz im Gehäuse


 
Wenn der nicht groß ist, welcher dann?
Ich finde den schon sehr gross, aber er kühlt auch sehr gut.


----------



## Gamiac (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

Ich würde mal sagen das mit der Größe kann nur Ironisch gemeint sein den völlig bekloppt scheint mir der PMK nicht zu sein .

 Aber ich bin jetzt schon gespannt wie sein Urteil ausfällt denn scheinbar ist er ja völlig unvoreingenommen an das Thema ran .


----------



## FTTH (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*



> Die neuen i5 haben auch nicht mehr Leistung bei gleichem Takt


Doch.


----------



## Sirthegoat (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*



Gamiac schrieb:


> Na ja So ein Lian Li ist für die Ewigkeit gebaut und lässt sich auch komplett zerlegen so das An und Aus Schalter nicht mit duschen müssen oder die USB Slots .
> Und so alle paar Jahre ist das dann mal fällig meistens wenn ich den Sockel Wechsel aber mein 2500K mit dem Mainboard hab ich jetzt schon so lange und immer noch kein Ende in Sicht .
> Die neuen i5 haben auch nicht mehr Leistung bei gleichem Takt wofür wir ja den K haben und PCI express 3 ist höchstens für SLI oder Crossfire intressant wenn es ums zocken geht ansonsten reicht es da auch noch ein paar Jahre .
> Was anderes als ne Single Grafik Bestückung kommt mir eh nicht mehr in den Rechner also auf die nächsten Jahre mit dem 2500K .



Klar haben die neueren CPUs im Vergleich mehr Leistung bei gleichem Takt nicht viel aber ungefähr 5-10%. Lässt sich in Tests auch einfach nachprüfen wenn der 4770k mit einem 3770k gegen getestet wird, Haswell gegen Ivy bei gleichem Takt eben


----------



## Gamiac (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

Unerheblich bei meinem System und würde bei meinem Nutzungsverhalten 0,00 Mehrwert bringen .
Wie gesagt bei DDR4 , 14nm und was es bis dahin noch alles gibt und natürlich 8 oder was weiß ich wieviel kernen und keinen pups früher .
Oder hat wirklich irgend jemand mit Sandybridge K CPU das Gefühl sein Rechner ist nicht schnell .


----------



## Sirthegoat (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

Das hat keiner gesagt nur war die Aussage an sich einfach falsch, ich selber nutze ja auch noch meinen 2600k seit mehreren Jahren und bin damit immer noch deutlich schnell unterwegs als alle Ivy und Haswells auf Stock Takt bei Spielen.


----------



## Gamiac (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

Na klar ist da ein ganz kleiner zu Gewinn aber der ist so unerheblich das er keiner Erwähnung bedarf .
 Der 2500 war ein klarer Sprung vom 750 aber alles was danach kam ist wirklich allerhöchstens al Modellpflege zu bezeichnen und wenn überhaupt hat sich an den dazugehörigen Boards was getan und pci-express 3 ist ne Erwähnung wert .
 Alles für mich unerheblich ich würde nie mehr ein Multi GPU System oder was auch immer in der Richtung haben wollen wofür man so was brauchen könnte .


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*



Dissi schrieb:


> ich selber nutze ja auch noch meinen 2600k seit mehreren Jahren und bin damit immer noch deutlich schnell unterwegs als alle Ivy und Haswells auf Stock Takt bei Spielen.


 
Wenn das der aus der Signatur mit 4,0GHz ist, dann bei weitem nicht.


----------



## Sirthegoat (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

Muss ich erstmal in meiner großen Sammlung an 2600k CPUs suchen...

Nein es ist natürlich der aus der Signatur, auf 4 Ghz konnt ich schon mit einem 3570k Stock Takt bzw 4670k gegen testen in Spielen brachte der 2600k immer mehr Leistung.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

Naja du meintest alle Ivy und Haswells.
Gegen nen 4790K wird das nix.


----------



## Gamiac (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

Wieso wusste ich das genau das kommt .
 Aber 4.5 Ghz sollte der 2600K auch noch mit links packen .
 Das schafft selbst meiner und das ist einer vom Release Tag dem ich dafür gut 1.32 v-core um die Ohren hauen muss .


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*



Gamiac schrieb:


> Wieso wusste ich das genau das kommt .
> Aber 4.5 Ghz sollte der 2600K auch noch mit links packen .
> Das schafft selbst meiner und das ist einer vom Release Tag dem ich dafür gut 1.32 v-core um die Ohren hauen muss .


 
Musste sein , dafür bleibt der 2600K kühler.


----------



## Sirthegoat (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*



Gamiac schrieb:


> Wieso wusste ich das genau das kommt .
> Aber 4.5 Ghz sollte der 2600K auch noch mit links packen .
> Das schafft selbst meiner und das ist einer vom Release Tag dem ich dafür gut 1.32 v-core um die Ohren hauen muss .



Meiner schafft auch deutlich mehr ich wollt ihm da die 4 Ghz bisher völlig ausreicht die 7970 zu befeuern nicht mehr Spannung geben als nötig.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja du meintest alle Ivy und Haswells.
> Gegen nen 4790K wird das nix.


 
Lass doch mal bei deinem 4790k unter Stock Taktung Cinebench laufen, würde mich interessieren was dabei raus kommt.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juli 2014)

Dissi schrieb:


> Lass doch mal bei deinem 4790k unter Stock Taktung Cinebench laufen, würde mich interessieren was dabei raus kommt.



Geht nicht, hab nen 4690K.


----------



## Gamiac (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

Er ist ja genauso schlau wie ich und hat mit dem 4690 nur das nötigste investiert aber er wird ihn wohl wie ich auch nur zum zocken brauchen und nicht irgendwelche Video Format wandeln .
Meiner läuft übrigens auch nur auf 4ghz und bis letzte Woche die 7870 der 290 weichen musste sogar nur mit stock 3.7 

Womit mein 2500K bis jetzt die mit Abstand rentabelste Hardware Investition war denn das Board die CPU und der ram hat mich gerade mal knapp 200 Euro gekostet wenn man abzieht was ich für mein 775 set bekommen habe .


----------



## Sirthegoat (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Geht nicht, hab nen 4690K.


 
Könntest den 4690k auf 4 Ght takten dann haste einen 4790k nur eben ohne HT, würde mich mal interessieren was da an Punkten im Cinebench rauskommen würde, testweiße würde ich bei mir HT deaktivierten dann hätte man auch direkt nen Leistungsvergleich bei gleichem Takt.


----------



## Gamiac (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

Ich kann das ja auch mit meinem 2500k machen der läuft eh auf 4Ghz aber dann soll er auch die ram auf 1600 cl9 laufen lassen das es total authentisch ist .


----------



## Sirthegoat (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

So hab mal Cinebench durchlaufen lassen @4 Ghz und ohne HT, 550 Punkte sind raus gekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FTTH (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

Ein i5 hat 6 MB statt 8 MB L3-Cache.


----------



## JoM79 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

Ok 4690K auf 4GHz mit 1600MHz 9-9-9-24-1T, sind 596 Punkte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamiac (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

Bei mir waren es 537 Punkte auch mit 4Ghz und 1600 cl9 .

Womit wir dann bei genau 10% wären nur das das für mich als Gamer völlig Witzlos ist vor allem solange eh meistens die GPU limitiert und da hab ich ja schon so mit das Schnellste was man mit einer Single GPU haben kann .
 Als nächstes fliegt eh erst mal die 80Gb ssd und die 2TB HDD raus und die Mushkin wird dann fürs System genutzt und ne 1TB SSD als Gaming Platte und ne 4 TB Server HDD als Datengrab .
 Aber auch das erst nach dem nächsten Preissturz .
 Dann kann man irgendwann mal ne neue Plattform ins Gehäuse bauen aber erst wenn 14nm 8 Kerne und DDR 4 Standard sind bis dahin reicht der 2500K locker und auch die 290 .


----------



## Sirthegoat (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ok 4690K auf 4GHz mit 1600MHz 9-9-9-24-1T, sind 596 Punkte
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Passt doch ziemlich genau zu den genannten 5 - 10% mehr Leistung seit Sandy bei gleichem Takt zumindest bei Cinebench.


----------



## Gamiac (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

Ja aber wie ich sagte nicht erwähnenswert und wer nen Sandy hat braucht sich über nen Umstieg keinen Kopf zu machen es sei denn er will ein Crossfire System mit 2 neueren AMD Boliden betreiben .
Aber selbst bei ner 1366 oder 1156 Plattform würde ich glaube ich noch warten .


----------



## Gamiac (2. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

Na jetzt müsste unser Freund seinen Noctua aber schon in Betrieb haben was geht Keule .


----------



## Padddymagkekse (7. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

So, habe auch mal die Zeit gefunden, das ganze Um- und einzubauen 
Also die Montage vom Lüfter war sehr einfach. war alles dabei, was man braucht ink. Wärmeleitpaste.
Kühlen tut das Ding unnormal gut. Auf @ 3,8 ghz 50-51 °C und der lief gerade mal mit 750 rpm von 2400! Da wird noch eine Menge drin sein, denke ich.
Zudem ist der Lüfter noch verdammt leise! Also momentan läuft mein CPU auf 4 ghz und es ist kaum zu erkennen, dass meine Maschine überhaupt an ist!

Das Gehäuse (Phantom 630 von NZXT) ist auch absolut gut! War sein Geld definitiv wert!
Verdammt groß, optimaler Airflow, sehr wertig hergestellt und dazu noch sehr hübsch, wie ich finde 

Gibt da nurn ein kleines Problem. Immer wenn ich ins Bios gehe, spackt dieses absolut rum. 
Ich kann weder mit der Maus, noch mit der Tastatur vernünftig navigieren und das bereitet
mir gerade Kopfschmerzen. Immer, wenn ich z.B. irgendeine Taktzahl eingeben will, springt die Zahl auf 16
und mein Cursor springt durch die Gegend. Ich kann da nichts vernünftig einstellen.
Konnte noch ein vorher angelegtes OC Profil laden und das wars dann auch.

Alles andere, wie z.B. das Starten oder allgemein das System, funktioniert hervorragend. Habe schon 
mehrfach überprüft, ob das Mainboard einwandfrei eingesteckt ist und
habe auch schon alle USB slots durch.


----------



## JoM79 (7. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

Es kann sein, dass das Board Probleme mit der Pollingrate von der Maus und Tastatur hat.
Wenn es geht versuch die mal auf 125Hz zu setzen und probier dann mal.


----------



## Padddymagkekse (8. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

Hab's probiert aber immernoch die gleichen Fehler.


----------



## Gamiac (8. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*



Padddymagkekse schrieb:


> So, habe auch mal die Zeit gefunden, das ganze Um- und einzubauen
> Also die Montage vom Lüfter war sehr einfach. war alles dabei, was man braucht ink. Wärmeleitpaste.
> Kühlen tut das Ding unnormal gut. Auf @ 3,8 ghz 50-51 °C und der lief gerade mal mit 750 rpm von 2400! Da wird noch eine Menge drin sein, denke ich.
> Zudem ist der Lüfter noch verdammt leise! Also momentan läuft mein CPU auf 4 ghz und es ist kaum zu erkennen, dass meine Maschine überhaupt an ist!
> ...



Na ja wenn ich nicht gewusst hätte das Noctua ne echte Alternative wenn auch nicht mein Geschmack ist wäre ich auch verdammt Stur geblieben was den Megahalem angeht um Dir eine Entäuschung zu ersparen .

Lg

 Aber eine Frage zu deinem Problem .
 Die CPU hast Du nicht zufällig mal aus dem Sockel geholt bei deinem Umbau und dabei vielleicht nen Pin verbogen oder so ?


----------



## Padddymagkekse (8. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

Ich habe den CPU kurz rausgeholt, als ich die Halterung für den Kühler drauf montiert habe. Bin aber unglaublich behutsam damit umgegangen. 
Könnte mir nicht vorstellen, da irgendwas verbogen zu haben. Ansonsten läuft ja auch alles unglaublich gut.

Gestern mit Prime nen 2 stündigen Middle-run mit 8k - 4096k @ 4ghz gemacht und keine abstürze gehabt.
Wobei die 4 ghz dann beim Spielen für einen Absturz gesorgt haben.


----------



## Fox2010 (8. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

Könntest mal 2 Sachen Probieren

Das Bios neu flashen fals das neueste schon drauf ist nochmal drüber flashen.
Mal eine andere Maus und Tastatur an den PC klemmen fals nicht vorhanden wird sich sicher jemand im umkreis finden der dir das ganze mal 15minuten leihen kann ist ja nur zum testen.

Ansonsten hat das Board wohl ne macke wenn es danach noch im Bios zicken macht.
Zu den 4GHZ da musst du die vcore wohl etwas anheben wenn er in Games abstürzt.


----------



## Padddymagkekse (8. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

Ich glaube langsam immer mehr dass ich mein Mainboard beim Umbau irgendwie beschädigt habe. 
Momentan hat sich noch ein Bug gezeigt, während des normalen Betriebes.

Und zwar wird mir angezeigt, dass irgendein USB-Gerät nicht erkannt wird und alles 2 Sekunden kommt dieser 
Sound, als würde ich z.B. einen USB-Stick an und wieder ausstecken und das durchgehend. 

Dann steht da noch, dass ein USB-Gerät nicht erkannt wurde. Welches, weiß ich auch nicht, da alle meine Sachen
bestens funktionieren. Habe alle USB-Ports durchprobiert und sie funktionieren alle.


----------



## micsterni14 (8. August 2014)

Benutzt du eine Funkmaus/Tastatur?

Vllt auch einfach mal das OS neu aufsetzen.

So ein größerer "Umbau" sag ich mal, KANN manchmal irgendwas durcheinander bringen. 

Beschädigt ist da garantiert nix! 
Dieser komische USB Bug ist auch garantiert in den Griff zu bekommen.

Nochmal alle Stecker am Mainboard kontrollieren usw.

MfG


----------



## Padddymagkekse (8. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

Ich benutze nur verkabeltes Zeug 

Für heute reicht es mir erstmal mit meinem Rechner.
Ich werde mir da morgen mal ein wenig Zeit einplanen und 
meinen kompletten Rechner mal auf den Kopf stellen.

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Gamiac (8. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Professional (B3) (90-MXGH20-A0UAYZ)

Hier falls das mobo am Arsch ist mach was Gutes draus und hol dir ein ehemals 200 Euro Board zum schnäppchen preis ein besseres Angebot wirst Du nicht finden als das .

http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/asrock-z77-extreme6-tb4-90-mxgmc0-a0uayz-a861346.html

 Oder wenn du es mit neuerem  Chipsatz willst dann das hat sogar lucid logix und 2 mal tunderbolt


----------



## Sirthegoat (8. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

Naja das Extreme 6 finde ich wenn man nicht extrem übertaktet und Funktionen wie Thunderbolt nicht nutzt ziemlich übertrieben ein Extreme 3 / 4 und sogar die normalen reichen da völlig.

Ich würde nicht großartig am Rechner rumschrauben, warum mehr Arbeit machen als nötig. Wenn du vermutest, dass das Board einen abbekommen hat dann ab damit zurück zum Händler, in den ersten 12 Tagen nach angekommener Lieferung musst du dafür nicht mal einen Grund angeben. Wenn das neue Board funktioniert wäre dein problem gelösst, ansonsten könnte man das Board dann schon mal ausschließen wenn der Fehler weiterhin besteht.


----------



## Gamiac (8. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

Deswegen würde ich ja das Fatality nehmen das ist geschenkt zu dem preis .
 War sogar schon mal am überlegen ob ich mein Sabertooth nicht durch das ersetze würde sich gut machen mit dem rest meiner Hardware .
 Aber die Zeiten wo ich so was unnötiges getan habe sind vorbei .


----------



## Padddymagkekse (9. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich wenig Lust noch mehr Geld auf den Kopf zu hauen 

Ich werde meinen Rechner gleich nochmal aufschrauben und gucken ob sich da irgendwas machen lässt denn eigentlich funktioniert er ja...
Und solange kein Totalschaden besteht und ich nur kleinere eigentlich unwesentliche Bugs habe, kann ich damit denke ich leben 
bis ich mir ein neues Mainboard + CPU kaufen werde...

Ist jetzt halt leider doof gelaufen aber was solls... 

Besteht denn die Möglichkeit, dass mein Board den Rest der Hardware killen kann?


----------



## Sirthegoat (9. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

Ich wiederhole mich gerne nochmal, es kann durchaus sein das die Hardware schon bei Lieferung Defekt war, ich würde das Board direkt mal einschicken und schauen ob die Probleme mit einem neuen behoben sind.


> Ich würde nicht großartig am Rechner rumschrauben, warum mehr Arbeit machen als nötig. Wenn du vermutest, dass das Board einen abbekommen hat dann ab damit zurück zum Händler, in den ersten 12 Tagen nach angekommener Lieferung musst du dafür nicht mal einen Grund angeben. Wenn das neue Board funktioniert wäre dein problem gelösst, ansonsten könnte man das Board dann schon mal ausschließen wenn der Fehler weiterhin besteht.


----------



## Gamiac (9. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

in ganz üblen fällen eventuell teilweise aber sehr sehr unwarscheinlich .

 Ich hatte heute auch nen Horror Tag .
 Mein Internet ging nicht bis eben und ich bin bei WG gerade wettbewerbe am Spielen bei denen es wieder preise gibt .
 Gott sei Dank bin ich bei Unity Media und die haben das direkt beheben lassen seit eben bin ich wieder Online .

 Wünsche Dir genauso viel Glück .


----------



## Padddymagkekse (9. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

Achja, das hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen.

Das Board und der Rest vom PC ist schon 2,5 Jahre alt. Die Garantie ist letzten Frühling erloschen.
Vor dem Umbau lief alles perfekt... Hoffe immer noch das sich das irgendwie beheben lässt. 
Ich meld mich sobald ich nochmal drinnen nachgeguckt habe.

Habe da so ne kleine Vermutung voran das eventuell liegen könnte.


----------



## Padddymagkekse (9. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

So leute. Jetzt ist alles irgendwie im arsch. Mein Pc startet anscheinend gar nicht mehr. Der bootvorgang hat eine halbe ewigkeit gedauert und momentan hängt er bei "Windows wird gestartet". Irgendwas hats da tatsächlich erwischt. 

Ich bin gerade absolut ratlos. Eine Möglichkeit wäre, den cmos zu löschen oder nicht? Hab zwar keine Ahnung wie das geht allerdings hab ich gerade auch nicht viele andere optionen...

Update: 

Tatsächlich war ein interner USB-Stecker nicht ordentlich eingesteckt. Muss ich wohl übersehen haben.
Den Bug mit dem aufkommendem USB-Ansteck-Sound sollte also zumindest behoben sein 
Richtig rangesteckt, startet mein Pc auch wieder ordnungsgemäß.
Ich werde mir mal jetzt anschauen, was es bringt, den Cmos zu löschen.

Vllt bekomme ich damit auch das Mainboard Problem wieder hin.

2. Update:

So habe mal meine alte Tastatur rausgekramt und es mal mit dieser versucht.
Und siehe da, alles funktioniert wunderbar. 

Hab gerade gelesen, dass schon mehrere mit meiner Tastatur (Isku fx multicolour)
anscheinend Probleme im Bios von diversen Asrock Mainboards hatten. 

Eigentlich war ich felsenfest davon überzeugt, dass ich schon mit meiner Tastatur 
im Bios war aber anscheinend habe ich mich wohl geirrt.

Ich möchte mich bei allen hier für die Tolle Unterstützung, Beratung und die anschließende Hilfe bedanken!
Gibt nicht mehr viele Foren, die so freundlich und hilfsbereit auch gegenüber Anfängern sind
und dazu noch sehr schnell antworten!


----------



## Gamiac (9. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

Glückwunsch bin auch erleichtert das Du es hinbekommen hast ich weiß aus Erfahrung wie ätzend so was ist .


----------



## Padddymagkekse (9. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*

Ja ätzend ist das aufjedenfall 

Habe mich eigentlich schon mit dem Gedanken abgefunden, mir ein neues Mainboard kaufen zu müssen.
Ist dann RICHTIG erleichternd, wenn man es doch noch hinbekommt


----------



## xHaru (10. August 2014)

Padddymagkekse schrieb:


> Ja ätzend ist das aufjedenfall
> 
> Habe mich eigentlich schon mit dem Gedanken abgefunden, mir ein neues Mainboard kaufen zu müssen.
> Ist dann RICHTIG erleichternd, wenn man es doch noch hinbekommt



Kauf dir doch n neues MB, ne neue CPU und dann ne äquivalente AMD-Karte zur 880. Wenn du nur Mantle-Spiele spielst, brauchst du ja keine neue CPU. N Kumpel von mir hat ne 290 und nen i7 2600. Laut ihm sind mit Mantle gefühlte 20FPS mehr drinnen. Außerdem macht Nvidia momentan Blödsinn, zumindest, wenn man den Datasheets glauben kann, welche gerade im Umlauf sind. 
Die R9 390x soll ca. 9,3TFLOPs SP-Leistung haben, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, wogegen die 880 gerade mal 5,8 TFLOPs haben soll. Naja, ich schweife total vom eigentlichen Thema ab.

Kauf dir, wenns n Luftkühler sein soll und du maximale Performance haben willst einen Noctua NH-D15. Ist einer der stärksten, wenn nicht sogar der stärkste Luftkühler aufm Markt. Außerdem wirst du den auf neuere Sockel schrauben können, da Noctua die Befestigungen für neue Sockel kostenlos verschickt.

LG, xHaru


----------



## Gamiac (11. August 2014)

*AW: Welche Kühlung für OC Intel i5-2500k*



xHaru schrieb:


> Kauf dir doch n neues MB, ne neue CPU und dann ne äquivalente AMD-Karte zur 880. Wenn du nur Mantle-Spiele spielst, brauchst du ja keine neue CPU. N Kumpel von mir hat ne 290 und nen i7 2600. Laut ihm sind mit Mantle gefühlte 20FPS mehr drinnen. Außerdem macht Nvidia momentan Blödsinn, zumindest, wenn man den Datasheets glauben kann, welche gerade im Umlauf sind.
> Die R9 390x soll ca. 9,3TFLOPs SP-Leistung haben, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, wogegen die 880 gerade mal 5,8 TFLOPs haben soll. Naja, ich schweife total vom eigentlichen Thema ab.
> 
> Kauf dir, wenns n Luftkühler sein soll und du maximale Performance haben willst einen Noctua NH-D15. Ist einer der stärksten, wenn nicht sogar der stärkste Luftkühler aufm Markt. Außerdem wirst du den auf neuere Sockel schrauben können, da Noctua die Befestigungen für neue Sockel kostenlos verschickt.
> ...


 
 Lies mal die Seiten davor und schau dir seine konfig an .
 Wer wie er oder auch ich ne K Version von Sandy hat für den sind eine neue CPU genauso Witzlos wie für jemanden der Haswell hat . Und den Noctua hat er sich gerade gekauft darum ging es hier die ganze Zeit .


----------

